# 2004 Polaris 400



## theos (Jan 11, 2009)

I am thinking about doing some mods to my wifes sportsman 400. She's running stock tires. I'd like to get her a little bigger / more aggressive tires. I've looked around for different performance parts... not many to choose from. I can get a clutch kit and exhaust from AAEN. I seriously doubt that exhaust will sound good. 

Any ideas for mods? I was thinking a 2" lift with 27" Swamplites. What would I need to do for her to have enough power to turn the tires?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my prairie 360 has pulled 26" bugs in the stickest of mud i could find with no issues.
I'm sure that sportsman would have no issues with the tires you have in mind.
Definitely throw a 2" lift on that bad boy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the clutch kit will definately help with the larger tires! should be able to get the bottom end torque back.


----------



## stuck_again (Jan 12, 2009)

have pondhopper lift it and put turners on it and thats a pretty good start,,by the way pondhopper is about 30 min from you.................


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

does your wife ride alot and is it hardcore mud or just trail ridding and some mud holes?? i don't know ur sig says texas so mudholes probally but up here my mom don't ride hard and putting 27's on a 400 just seems alittle much, some simple 25 or 26 itp mudlights or bighorns would be fine. but if she is in to all that mud holes and nothin else than yeah 27's with a 2'' in hl lift and clutch kits and all that other stuff should be fine. and the 27's probally will need a clutch kit to do alot of riding with.


----------



## theos (Jan 11, 2009)

I installed a set of 26" Swamp Lites. I think she will need a clutch kit. I took it to the creek this past weekend and it seemed to do fine in low, but it could use a little more bottom end in high.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

your right, a clutch kit or just replacing the springs in it will definately help there!


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

i would do the cluch kit and just put on a slip on exhaust and a uni or twin air filter and you should be fine


----------



## theos (Jan 11, 2009)

they don't make much as far as aftermarket parts for this 400. i guess they figured it was useless. 

I know EPI makes a kit for it, or I could just get the spring from AAEN. As far as a slip on exhaust... all I've seen is the AAEN pipe. I realize it will be a different sound, but I didn't like the AAEN pipe for the trailblazer 250 I just sold. It almost sounded like a high powered weedeater. Plus the price AAEN wants for their pipes is nothing less than rediculous.


----------

